# Clendening...HELP!



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Went to Clendening for the first time on Friday (in the rain but the Frogg Toggs worked great!) on the eastern end and targeted bass on the creek channel, ledges, stumps, rock piles, etc. Water was stained (almost muddy and that was before the rain) and was very warm - ranging from 85 to 88 degrees on the surface till the rain came. 

I've never marked so many fish right on the structure right where they were supposed to be (deep but close to shallow cover) - but I couldn't get them to take anything! Had a couple of small bass on a jig & craw but nothing else. I absolutely loved the lake, used what I thought would be the appropriate lures, but obviously I ain't got what they want... 

Can anyone clue me in? I don't want specific spots or anything like that - just looking for some insight into what works, what doesn't, what to do this time of year. 

My confidence took a big hit on Friday and I want to go back and redeem myself... 

Bob


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i fished down there about two weeks ago with no luck at all seems like the warmer the water gets down there the harder it is to catch fish. did pick a few up along the rocks on 799 with a chug-bug and tubes.


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

You and I are in the same boat!! (no pun intended) I was just down the road from you at Piedmont Lake on Friday, Sat, and Sunday and we were spotting fish left and right. We were throwing everything at them, but they would not go after anything. My buddy finally caught a 5 lb catfish (1:30 AM) near the marina bay. Other than that, NOTHING!! :S

I am not sure what is going on, but it had me completely confused the entire weekend. Hang in their brother, better days are ahead. I HOPE!!


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

ronnie_everett10 said:


> i fished down there about two weeks ago with no luck at all seems like the warmer the water gets down there the harder it is to catch fish. did pick a few up along the rocks on 799 with a chug-bug and tubes.


Dale, from Piedmont Marina, said that last week the water temp was at 91. I dont know about you, but when it is that hot, I dont like to move around too much either!!


----------



## lacab (Feb 26, 2006)

I spent a ridiculous amount of time on Clendening several years ago and I can tell you it is extremely pressured. It is a beautiful lake but fishing can be very tough at times.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I always say, "fish anywhere BUT Clendening". Never ever did any good there.
Beautiful lake but that's all I can say about it. Piedmont or Tapan is where to go.
JMO


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

My friend called it the Dead Sea. I have been fishing that lake since the late 50's and it is getting tougher every year. The bass population is down and the big bass are few and far between. That lake needs help, the ODNR needs to cut trees and let them fall into the lake to replenish the almost nonexistant shoreline cover. But don't look for the WWCD or the ODNR to do anything at all. Clendenning is not a priority for them. A lot of guys who have fished that lake for years have moved off of it. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, I guess I feel better that I'm not the only one who's been skunked at Clendening this time of year. I'm going to drive a little farther and head to Piedmont for my next trip.

Any sections of Piedmont I should avoid? Should I have a reasonable expectation of finding some smallmouth -or should I stick with searching for largemouth? 

Bob


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

The water temps are up at all the lakes and the bass have hit their summer patterns. I would bet the catch is going to be a little difficult at most lakes. Remember if the fish are seeing a lot of pressure you will need to change tactics somewhat and fish in ways others are not. If a bass is seeing crankbaits ripped by it all day its likely that bait is not going to produce but maybe a soft plastic with some finesse will talk it into biting. Also if you are marking fish try a smaller bait with varied presentations until you find the presentation and depth that works. Once you have figured that out you can change lure size to target the larger fish. Not saying you havent done any of these things I just know sometimes I get myself into ruts that wont produce.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Drop Shot for smallies at Piedmont!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

TClark said:


> Drop Shot for smallies at Piedmont!


I've only done that on Erie and Norris Lake in Tennessee - never thought about trying it at Piedmont.

I'll let you know what happens!

Bob


----------

